# vigents a l'empara de la disposició transitòria tercera



## Matti

Bon dia! 

Em podeu ajudar amb aquest frase si us plau?

"en els articles 12, 13 i 15 del Reial decret 1332/94, de 20 de juny, pel qual es desenvolupen determinats aspectes de la Llei orgànica 571992, de 29 d'octubre, vigents a l'empara de la disposició transitòria tercera de l'esmentada Llei orgànica 15/1999, i en les Normes Segona i Tercera de la Instrucció 1/1998, de 19 de gener, relativa al exercici dels drets d'accés, rectificació i cancel.lació.

Vol dir "existing in accordance with"???
De moment tinc:

"in articles 12, 13 and 15 of the Royal decree 1332/94, 20th June, for which certain aspects have been developed of Law 571992, of 29th October, existing in accordance with the third transitory provision of the aforementioned Law 15/1999, and in the Second and Third Regulations of Proceedings 1/1998, 19th January, relating to the exercise of rights of access, rectification and cancellation."

Uf!!! Gràcies si em podeu donar un cop de mà!


----------



## louhevly

Matti said:


> Bon dia!
> 
> Em podeu ajudar amb aquest frase si us plau?
> 
> "en els articles 12, 13 i 15 del Reial decret 1332/94, de 20 de juny, pel qual es desenvolupen determinats aspectes de la Llei orgànica 571992, de 29 d'octubre, vigents a l'empara de la disposició transitòria tercera de l'esmentada Llei orgànica 15/1999, i en les Normes Segona i Tercera de la Instrucció 1/1998, de 19 de gener, relativa al exercici dels drets d'accés, rectificació i cancel.lació.
> 
> Vol dir "existing in accordance with"???
> De moment tinc:
> 
> "in articles 12, 13 and 15 of the Royal decree 1332/94, 20th June, for which certain aspects have been developed of Law 571992, of 29th October, existing in accordance with the third transitory provision of the aforementioned Law 15/1999, and in the Second and Third Regulations of Proceedings 1/1998, 19th January, relating to the exercise of rights of access, rectification and cancellation."
> 
> Uf!!! Gràcies si em podeu donar un cop de mà!



"in accordance with" seems right:
a l'empara de:  Emparant-se amb, d'acord amb, en aplicació de.

I'm not sure about "existing", though.  Perhaps "in vigor" or "in force" or "applicable"?

Any lawyers in the house?

Lou


----------



## chics

Good morning.

_Empara_ is _legal protection_ in English. 
_Vigent_ means _prevailing_.

So it would be something like this:
"in articles...., which are prevailing under protection of the third transitory..."

Un exemple mooolt millorable :-B però espero que ajudi.

Salut!


----------



## Matti

Llavors "a l'empara de" no vol dir "in accordance with"?


----------



## chics

T'havies oblidat de traduir el "vigents", que per a que quedi més clar es podria posar en la primera frase "the prevailing articles".

El que jo veig en català per _according to_ és simplement "segons", però el concpte d'empar no sé si és molt del nostre país o si té una frase feta també en anglès.


----------



## louhevly

chics said:


> T'havies oblidat de traduir el "vigents", que per a que quedi més clar es podria posar en la primera frase "the prevailing articles".
> 
> El que jo veig en català per _according to_ és simplement "segons", però el concpte d'empar no sé si és molt del nostre país o si té una frase feta també en anglès.



Al meu entendre:
segons = "according to", "according to what"
"a l'empara de" = "in accordance with"

Tant en anglès com en català, aquests dos últims són d'ús administratiu.  Diria.

Lou


----------



## chics

Diculpa, havia assumit tontament que _in accordance with_ era el mateix que _according to_.

Sí, confirmo que _a l'empara de_ és nomès d'ús administratiu i legal.
_Segons_ es fa servir en textos d'aquest caire -on no és el mateix que _a l'empara_- però també en el vocabulari corrent diari de tothom.


----------



## ampurdan

"Empara" means the relief sought under the protection of an authority (an individual appeal for protection), especially, a judicial one. However, that's not the case with Matti's text.

In this case, it means that the Decree is in force only because there's a specific provision of the Organic Act stipulating so. Otherwise, the passing of the Organic Act, which is superior law in rank, would have implied the derogation of the sections of the Decree that could have been deemed contrary to this Organic Act.

Perhaps, the tranlsation could be: "in force under the third transitory provision of the aforementioned Organic Act".


----------



## Matti

I'm getting a really bad headache with this translation but thanks for all your replies, at least that's one/paragraph sentence sorted.

Gràcies de nou!


----------

